# Corinna Drescher ex E.L.M.A. Tres



## FRANCISCO JOSE LUDWIG (Jun 24, 2009)

G' Afternoon for all

I am looking for pictures from m/v Corinna Drescher (ex E.L.M.A. Tres)
Reed. Joachin Drescher Kg - was an regular call at São Francisco do Sul Port (Brasil) in 1981 under charter Argentine National Shipping company ELMA until sunk on 26 November 1981 at atlantic near Bermudas.

Best regards 

Francisco J.Ludwig


----------



## FRANCISCO JOSE LUDWIG (Jun 24, 2009)

G' Afternoon for all

I am looking for pictures from m/v Corinna Drescher (ex E.L.M.A. Tres)
Reed. Joachin Drescher Kg - was an regular call at São Francisco do Sul Port (Brasil) in 1981 under charter Argentine National Shipping company ELMA until sunk on 26 November 1981 at atlantic near Bermudas.

Best regards 

Francisco J.Ludwig


----------

